# SuperTablet



## rodion.zissou (Aug 4, 2012)

A tablet that can run windows, mac os, android and ubuntu.

Has anyone done this?


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Not to my knowledge, nope.


----------



## rodion.zissou (Aug 4, 2012)

any idea how much development you'd need to do it or if viable options available for purchase/download?


----------



## shobon (Nov 2, 2011)

A tablet that runs Android and Ubuntu would be easy enough to conjure up. Windows would run fine as long as the hardware is supported and drivers are available. But I don't think you understand how hard it is to get Mac OS running on non-Apple hardware.


----------



## rodion.zissou (Aug 4, 2012)

ya, i knew apple was the biggest problem, i thought b/c it was linux it could work, this stinks b/c osx is one of the more enjoyable os options, i know i can turn my probook into a hackintosh with a little effort.

can you imagine the multitasking possibilities if two tablets could dock together, one as input, the other as output, or whatever config you want...
basicly a keyless laptop, which could run any os you needed to boot into....that'd be soooo sweet


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The a500 already runs Ubuntu & Android, and I don't see why anyone would ever want to use proprietary operating systems like Windows or OS X.


----------



## rodion.zissou (Aug 4, 2012)

well the applications supported by windows and os x are pretty neccessary and easier to come by


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> The a500 already runs Ubuntu & Android, and I don't see why anyone would ever want to use proprietary operating systems like Windows or OS X.


Because AutoCad and newer versions of Photoshop run like crap on Linux?

Because people make a good living using Visual Studio and it's a pretty good IDE for C/C++ and C#?

Because many new, non-native games tend to take a nose dive on performance/stability in Linux, especially if they use something above directx 9?

tl;dr because the mainstream world still revolves around the OSs that have the software people use the like Android forums revolve around where ROM/Kernel developers publish their work. Until a majority of popular software and games runs native on Linux, this will continue to be true and it's not likely to change anytime soon, with or without Windows 8.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

yarly said:


> Because AutoCad and newer versions of Photoshop run like crap on Linux?
> 
> Because people make a good living using Visual Studio and it's a pretty good IDE for C/C++ and C#?
> 
> ...


well somehow I managed to survive without any of that for 8 months now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> well somehow I managed to survive without any of that for 8 months now...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You're also a high school kid who does not have to pay his bills using/developing software that isn't always a personal choice. Much of the time it's the choice of the client/company/employer. Why do people do that (including myself sometimes)? Because the ends justify the means sometimes in order to further the ultimate greater good [i.e. more free time for myself to work on opensource and hobby projects that benefit linux users] and other reasons (utilitarianism). I suggest taking a course on ethics if your school offers one, it's a very interesting subject that will broaden your views of the world.

I've been using Linux for nearly 10 years and Windows for 18. It stopped feeling cool and giving a sense of superior smugness to tell people Windows sucked after about year 3. Hopefully it takes less time for you.

Also, RMS is a crap role model, you can do far better than be a mini RMS.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

industry standards for not only software, but also hardware peripherals, are often not supported (or not very well supported) on linux. I imagine this depends on your industry, but for huge parts of what I do, it's absolutely the case. whether I like it or not - and frankly, I don't even care - I'm more or less stuck with a combination of Windows and OSX.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd imagine it could be done on an x86 tablet that has hardware close to one of Apple's laptops. People have been making hackintoshes for years, and so long as the chipset and GPU are close to an official model they run quite well. There's a group out there that does x86 versions of Android, and obviously Win8 and Ubuntu would be covered on almost any x86 hardware. Between all of them, the touchscreen driver would probably be your biggest problem since Apple doesnt make touchscreen devices and x86 Android doesnt have a very big driver selection.

If you dont mind a stylus, your best bet would probably be an Axiotron Modbook. They're a company that takes an off-the-shelf macbook and turns it into a tablet. That would completely take care of the mac side of the equation, and then you could just dual (well... quad) boot for the rest.


----------



## rodion.zissou (Aug 4, 2012)

dude, excellent info, the modbook is a little disappointing with its core duo...as for the x86 android versions, would these be up-gradable to JB or are they similar to custom roms (built from a certain version's source)?


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

rodion.zissou said:


> dude, excellent info, the modbook is a little disappointing with its core duo...as for the x86 android versions, would these be up-gradable to JB or are they similar to custom roms (built from a certain version's source)?


They're a custom rom built from ARM AOSP. At the moment they're only at ICS, but I'm sure they'll get a JB build in the future. If you want more info on the project, you can check here:
http://www.android-x86.org/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The problem with anyone that assumes they can run windows 8 on a non-windows 8 tablet is that Microsoft is not going to give you the OS to do so. They license that to OEMs only for tablets (ARM or x86)


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Jotokun said:


> They're a custom rom built from ARM AOSP. At the moment they're only at ICS, but I'm sure they'll get a JB build in the future. If you want more info on the project, you can check here:
> http://www.android-x86.org/


They have jb in their git repo, just have to build it yourself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

